# Hello, Any Welsh Coast Spots



## JWG (Jul 21, 2013)

I have just become a full member after many months of reading the forums and trying to understand more about wild camping and the pros and cons.  After my wife died last year following a very courageous battle with cancer, I was looking for a challenge to keep me occupied and having thought about converting a van into a motor home some years ago, I decided this is what I should do. So I bought a Citroen Relay and converted it for myself and my 2 sons. The conversion was completed earlier this year and we have been away a few times, but staying on sites. I am keen to try wild camping and looking for somewhere on the Welsh coast to stay with my younger son, the older one has just got a job. Any suggestions for a good location  to wake up to the sound of the sea rushing over pebbles or just anywhere really that has a good view.


----------



## robjk (Jul 21, 2013)

South , west or north ? South Wales just  outside Pembrey country park is a great spot with the beach or the park to use. I use it all year round, as you go further west loads of great spots to choose from, or mumbles car park pebbles beach plus amusements in the pier if you want that.
Away at the moment so cannot get details of further west ( someone will soon )

Rob


----------



## bimblers (Jul 22, 2013)

In Pembrokeshire

Manorbier, up on the top over looking the beach.
Freshwater west, not the carpark with toilets, there a car park a 1mile off in  the dunes or go the other way from main car park approx 400m, small car park, great views.
Dale, car park on the left approx 400-500m before you get into DAle itself, very tranquil

Just a few places for you, hope you &  yr son enjoy yr travels 
Best wishes


----------



## alj23 (Jul 22, 2013)

try around Anglesey if you fancy North Wales 

Anna


----------



## Aspire255 (Jul 22, 2013)

*It shouldn't happen to anyone..*

In my experience one wakes up to more than the aquamarine blue sea lazily lapping over pebbles, more like the cry of hungry aggressive seagulls is more the norm.

Where I have just come back from is nice [Rhyl] one hundred yards from the beach over looking a height restricted car park with the added bonus of a Asda store roughly the same distance away…..is there anything better???

How sad it was to read about your wife, I too eight years ago was in the same pickle, wife died too of cancer after a brave but futile fight…only 54 she was…my deepest sympathy goes to you and your two sons... 

Aspire255


----------



## Jcblincs (Aug 13, 2013)

Strumble head lighthouse car park. Stunning views. Stunning sunsets. 3 or 4 vans there last night including us. Very busy with dog walkers and sunset viewers until 9pm then everyone went home and left us wild campers to it. Its on the west coast of pembrokeshire between cardigan and st davids. Narrow approach roads but we made it in our 7m long coachbuilt autotrail so relay will be no problem. 
Poppit sands the night before (opposite cardigan town on other side of estuary) sort of wild camping but in a field opposite the lifeboat station. Cost £10 to stay and farmers wife comes round to collect money from you....no facilities but public toilets in car park next to lifeboat station if you need to empty chemical loo or get water. Sloping field so need levelling rqmps but worth  it as the steep field means uperb views over cardigan island and estuary. Fantastic lifeguard patrolled beach the next morning....could hear the gentle sound of the sea all night !
Enjoy...we are doing
Sadly on an organised campsite tonight but no wild camping around this area


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 14, 2013)

Aberearon car park overlooking the beach near the rugby field.
Aberporth car park says no overnighting but the guy taking the money lets you stay.
The Point Angle East, landlord makes you very welcome.

Joint the Wales group for info at the top of the page under community.


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Aug 14, 2013)

Great info guys, this is one of my most favourite areas, Pembroke and Cardigan.

Know most of these places from toddling about on holiday.

Thanks a lot. :fun:


----------

